# Using existing coax to connect upcoming Roamio Plus & minis



## argie916 (Nov 28, 2015)

I just purchased a Roamio Plus and 2 minis.

I currently have Directv Whole House interconnected via coax. Can I just take the coax from the satellite dish and plug it into the incoming TWC signal... and then unplug the Directv Genie and Genie Minis and plug the corresponding Roadmio and Minis...?

I understand the Tivos I'm buying are all MoCa-ready, so the only other thing I need is the Cable Card.

I'm not technically savvy, I tend to oversimplify.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's the best info to study up on...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


----------



## argie916 (Nov 28, 2015)

heifer624 said:


> Here's the best info to study up on...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


Thank you for your help. I would still like to know what's missing from my approach. It would simply change the input signal to TWC and then replace the 3 Directv units with 3 Tivo units, MoCa ready.

For internet, I would connect the Roamio via wireless to the router.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

argie916 said:


> Thank you for your help. I would still like to know what's missing from my approach. It would simply change the input signal to TWC and then replace the 3 Directv units with 3 Tivo units, MoCa ready.
> 
> For internet, I would connect the Roamio via wireless to the router.


If you are planning on watching web content, such as Netflix, I'd recommend using a wired connection to the router; you'll be much happier with that. Other than that your approach is correct.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo networking and MoCA background info...

*WARNING: Re: **DOCSIS encroachment on MoCA frequency range*


BigJimOutlaw's "Setting up a MoCA network for TiVo" thread (initial post is key reading; delve further if curious)
TiVo's "Connect your TiVo box to the home network" page
TiVo's newer "What is MoCA?" page


Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Training" video (Youtube, 6min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA 101 Overview" video (Youtube, 11min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Passive Devices" video (Youtube, 5min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Active Devices" video (Youtube, 9min)


MoCA Alliance - Installation Best Practices for a Home Network
Doug MacLeod 'MoCA Basics' presentation to San Diego SCTE Chapter, 9Jul2014
'MoCA: Operation and Security Posture' paper presented to DEFCON by Andrew Hunt, 9Aug2014
MoCA 2.0 Specifications (PDF)
MoCA-related hardware
MoCA bridging considerations
--------------
Archived (owing to broken links)

MoCA Blog FAQ
TiVo's older "What is MoCA?" page
TiVo Support 'Moca Troubleshooting' document
MoCA 1.1 Specifications (PDF)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

argie916 said:


> Thank you for your help. I would still like to know what's missing from my approach.


Hopefully without sounding harsh, a bit of studying-up. The link provided by heifer624 (the same as the BigJimOutlaw link in my above post) details the basics of what you'll need to do. And TiVo's "How to connect your TiVo box to your network and the Internet" page also provides some clear instructions on what needs to be done.

Technically, the main flaw with your plan is that you're looking to use wireless to link the Roamio Plus to the router and Internet. If your Plus cannot get an Ethernet connection to a LAN port on your router, you'll want to install a MoCA adapter at your router to create your MoCA network, instead -- to which your Minis *and* the Plus will then connect.

Yes, other workarounds are possible, but they won't provide the stability or performance of a wired MoCA connection, nor are they supported by TiVo for Multi-Room Streaming (MRS) between TiVo devices.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

argie916 said:


> Can I just take the coax from the satellite dish and plug it into the incoming TWC signal... and then unplug the Directv Genie and Genie Minis and plug the corresponding Roadmio and Minis...?


Possibly, but it's impossible to confirm without knowing what components are in place to connect your various coax lines together. You suggest plugging in the TWC signal... but to what? Can you provide the brand and *model number of the device (spliiter? amp? multiswitch?) *to which you're looking to connect the TWC cable signal?

While we're on the subject of how your devices will connect, *is TWC also your current ISP?* If so, how is that signal making it to your modem? Where will that coax run connect with the TWC cable signal line?

And about that modem... What are the brand & model of your *modem and router* devices? You'll want to verify that your modem is MoCA-compatible. (Some aren't.)

Also, either you or your TWC technician will need to get a* "PoE" MoCA filter *installed on the input to your main splitter, to strengthen your MoCA signals and keep them inside your home.
*"Why?"* ... See this TiVo link: https://www.tivo.com/assets/popups/popup_moca_poe.html

*"How?"* ... See this PDF document from TiVo: https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/mytivo/POE_Instructions_Web.pdf​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

argie916 said:


> ... so the only other thing I need is the Cable Card.


With TWC, you're likely to also need/get a Switched-Digital Video (SDV) tuning adapter to pair with your DVR, and, since you're looking to do MoCA, *you won't want to follow TWC's connection instructions for the tuning adapter*.

Contrary to the TWC tuning adapter installation instructions, *you MUST split the coax signal* to feed your tuning adapter and MoCA-enabled DVR separately. If connected according to the MoCA-ignorant instructions posted on the TWC support pages, with the DVR coax connected to the "TV Out" of the tuning adapter, the MoCA signals will be blocked/mangled by the tuning adapter.

With the tuning adapter and DVR feeds split in this manner, it is *then* recommended to also place a MoCA filter on the input to the tuning adapter, to prevent interference, as well as placing a 75-ohm terminator cap on the tuning adapter's "TV Out" port.

See the following for additional details:

Cox's recommended/correct setup for a tuning adapter in a MoCA environment (h/t heifer624)
TCF post describing install of tuning adapter in MoCA setup


----------

